# Zoom change everything



## Kililight (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi

After you zoom in a photo it shows another photo more beautiful in my case.

How to keep that and transform that zoom into a new photo?

thks!


----------



## ernie (Mar 21, 2013)

I would make a virtual copy of the zoomed in version, then go back to the original and go back a step in history to just before the zoom.


----------



## Kililight (Mar 21, 2013)

Thks Ok but why the vignette of the virtual copy don't change to the new view?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2013)

Kililight said:


> Hi
> 
> After you zoom in a photo it shows another photo more beautiful in my case.
> 
> ...


*Kililight*, welcome to our forum. If you are shooting RAW (and maybe for JPEGs too), the thumbnail that you see when you first view the image in the Library is a copy from the thumbnail that was embedded in the original file. RAW images from the camera always contain a camera processed JPEG which is the same image that you view on the camera back screen.  When you import into LR, there are some defaults development adjustments that are made to the actual image data.  
If you Zoom, Lightroom uses one of several previews that are made on import. It is one of those previews that you are seeing on Zoom.  Your develop adjustments will be merged on export with a 1:1 image extracted from the original data file. This export is a derivative JPEG or TIFF that incorporates your LR changes into the finished product.

If you make develop updates, LR will update the thumbnail so that it will look like the preview image.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 21, 2013)

You may already have the answer you need, but something just raised a red flag for me... when you say the thumbnail's not updating, how different are we talking about?  I'm wondering if you have a corrupted preview cache.


----------



## Kililight (Mar 21, 2013)

Corrupted preview cache? Didn't know about that. The thumbnail is just showing the original view with a light grey square showing where I zoomed that's all


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 21, 2013)

That sounds very odd - might help to see a screenshot of that.


----------



## Stumbl (Mar 21, 2013)

I may be reading this wrong , but is it possible that cropping the image is what the OP is looking for?

just  a feelin'


----------



## Kililight (Mar 21, 2013)

Stumbl said:


> I may be reading this wrong , but is it possible that cropping the image is what the OP is looking for?
> 
> just  a feelin'



Let's say you have a photo, you set your zoom level to 1:1 in my case I choosed "zoom clicked point to center" in my preferences. When I click on my image It gives me a new composition more interesting my question was: how to set this new one as a new picture. Cropping would be more tedious.


----------



## Stumbl (Mar 21, 2013)

create a virtual copy and crop is all I'm getting


----------



## Kililight (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol ok no way around cropping then


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 21, 2013)

Ah, I once submitted a feature request for that -- preserve the current view as a crop via a keyboard shortcut and/or menu item.  That was before the Adobe rolled out their current official feature request forum... I'd suggest submitting this one there. You'll find a link to it in the gray bar at the top of this page.


----------



## Stumbl (Mar 21, 2013)

I had misunderstood , thanks Mark


----------



## Kililight (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Mark, it's a shame such feature doesn't exist :(


----------

